# definition of Caballerial/Cab?



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Wiki power! 

Caballerial, Full Cab or Cab, was originally a skateboarding trick performed in a half pipe, but has now been adopted to other terrains and is also performed in snowboarding. It is a fakie backside 360 ollie, or in snowboarding, a switch frontside 360. The Caballerial was named after professional skateboarder Steve Caballero, who invented the trick in 1981, originally doing the trick backside.

The Half-cab is a variation of the Caballerial where the rider only rotates 180 degrees rather than the full 360.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It all comes down to how you pop. Do you go switch and pop off your nose or do you go switch and pop off your tail? 

If you are riding switch and pop off your nose (i.e. this is your tail when switch) that is not a cab trick that is switch. If you go switch and pop off your tail (i.e. nose when switch) that is cab.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> Wiki power!
> The Caballerial was named after professional skateboarder Steve Caballero, /QUOTE]
> 
> My first skateboard was the original caballero


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> Can anyone explain the complete and proper meaning of these terms? The caballerial to my understanding is a switch backside ollie(nollie?) 360. I have been watching a bunch of snowboard videos lately, mostly stuff about the late 80's and through the 90's. It seems like the term Cab is used to describe pretty much anything done switch. Is it that broad of a term? Just curious...


This one has always bugged me. Technically, if you grab, it's not a cab. The original term for grabbing a fakie spin, was "gay twist".


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

People nerd out about this shit all the time.

Switch frontside spins are cab spins to me.

Front/Back/Switch back/Cab


----------

